# Clam Fritters



## pjaveni (Jun 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a good recipe for Clam Fritters. I had some in Rhode Island a few years ago and would love to make some.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I would bet that the batter you had on the clams was the same batter used on fish. If you have a fried fish batter you like, try it on the clams. 

Probably not the answer you were looking for, but I hardly ever fry and have few frying recipes.


----------



## pjaveni (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Phatch
The fritters I had if I remember had the consistancy of a hush puppy in the center and a smother outside coating such as a beer batter fried item.


----------



## charlynn71 (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is my Favorite recipe for clam fritters

2/3cup Flour
1 t Baking Powder
1/4 t Salt
1/8 t Pepper
1 6.5 oz can minced clams
1 egg
3 T milk
1/3 cup finely diced onion

In a bowl combine first four ingredients set aside. Drain clams, reserving 2 T juice; set clams aside In a small bowl beat egg milk and reseved clam juice; stir into dry ingredients just until moistened. Add clams and onions.
Heat oil to 375. Drop batter by tablespoonfuls into oil. Fry 2-3 minutes, turning occasionally, until golden brown. Drain on paper towels makes 14-16 fritters
Enjoy
Char


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

I got this recipe while in Nova Scotia on our honeymoon in 1981:

Clam Fritters
1 # chopped or whole clams
1 C milk or part clam juice
1 T melted butter
2 beaten eggs
1 C flour
1 tsp baking powder
salt and pepper to taste and enough oil to cover bottom of frying pan.

Beat milk, butter and eggs. Mix flour, baking powder and seasonings; add to the milk mixture slowly, blending until smooth. Add clams gradually to batter. Drop in hot oil in frying pan. Flip after 3 minutes and fry to a golden brown. (Serves 6 depending on appetites)


----------

